# WTS: PT24/7 Magazines 40SW and 9mm NIB



## casinoeye702 (Sep 17, 2008)

I am trying to sell some Taurus magazine here. Is this the right place to post or there is a specific market place where I can post the item information. I Emailed moderator few days back and have not heard anything. THX.

For Sale are some NIB Taurus Magazines. 

THREE Taurus PT24/7 13 Round 9mm magazine. $75
two Taurus PT24/7C 11 Round 40S&W magazine. $40
two Taurus PT24/7 15 Round 40S&W magazine. $45

I am located in Las Vegas. Nevada. I will be able to ship priority with additional $8.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

And the forum is broke. Editing thread.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

casinoeye702 said:


> I am trying to sell some Taurus magazine here. Is this the right place to post or there is a specific market place where I can post the item information. I Emailed moderator few days back and have not heard anything. THX.


Please post quantity and price and I'll merge into a proper WTS ad.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## casinoeye702 (Sep 17, 2008)

Any suggestions from the members here. That will be great.

THX.


----------



## casinoeye702 (Sep 17, 2008)

9mm and 15 Rd 40 SW are sold. 
I still have 11 rd 40 SW available.


----------



## casinoeye702 (Sep 17, 2008)

All Gone. THX


----------

